# N&B Spare Part



## AndrewandShirley

Trying to find replacement internal spot lights for our Flair 7100i.

Does anoyone know where I can get some?

PS would rather not use the UK N&B dealer btw.


----------



## VanFlair

Hi Andrewandshirley 

Have you found a name on the ones you are trying to replace or match, I assume you don't just have empty holes.

Martin


----------



## Jimbothompson

have same lights in my dethleffs
try chris from premier!
Jim


----------



## hommes

http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/ca...etic_recessed_led_spotlight_with_switch.aspx#

They look the same as these except for the colour. 
They are the Dometic L20RM. I can't find any in black but do a search and you might be lucky.

Dave.


----------



## VanFlair

Good find Dave, ours are exactly the same with the Silver surround.

Martin


----------



## nicholsong

If as said above they are Dometic then try Leisure spares at Boroughbridge as they seem to have a comprehensive range of Dometic spares and know their products well.

Geoff


----------

